# Needing a crew for the Ice storm Who's in?



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

Getting text messages that Fed-X truckers are closing down do to Ice Storm. Get Fuel and Bar Oil......
Who's In?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Getting text messages that Fed-X truckers are closing down do to Ice Storm. Get Fuel and Bar Oil......
> Who's In?




http://pws.trafficwise.org/ipws/nw/

Zap


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It shut the state down in the late 80's here on 3/4 inch of ice no power for over 2 weeks. Our office that I was working at the time went from street to street clearning lawns of debris for free for a month. I had a gas water heater city water and a wood stove I was one of the lucky ones. I had people lining up for a hot shower!


----------



## Mmaul (Jan 31, 2011)

I am getting the saw ready for the storm. But I have to be at work in emergencies, no way around it. Students need to eat.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> I am getting the saw ready for the storm. But I have to be at work in emergencies, no way around it. Students need to eat.



That Bites! I have 20 gallons of fuel! lol


----------



## Mmaul (Jan 31, 2011)

20 gallons where was that when we needed it in the splitter.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> 20 gallons where was that when we needed it in the splitter.



lol, That was my can 93 octane....Just filled all the cans up. Gen-set ready! Could be a big crowd at my place....They dont know it yet but I will put them to work.....lol


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jan 31, 2011)

10 gallons of kerosene for the garage heater, 10 gallons of genny gas, 2/3 cord on the covered front porch, 1 plow truck, 2 salt spreaders, 1 ton+ of ice melt, and 2 weeks worth of food.   I think I am ready.   If people start showing up at my place, they are either working or paying a cover charge! lol!

MMaul, where's that video??????


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> 10 gallons of kerosene for the garage heater, 10 gallons of genny gas, 2/3 cord on the covered front porch, 1 plow truck, 2 salt spreaders, 1 ton+ of ice melt, and 2 weeks worth of food.   I think I am ready.   If people start showing up at my place, they are either working or paying a cover charge! lol!
> 
> MMaul, where's that video??????



No wonder we get along! lmao Have you stack yet? how much you get?


----------



## Mmaul (Jan 31, 2011)

Video's coming. It's a little shaky.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jan 31, 2011)

Have not stacked it......Guessing by my previous loads of that size and weight Im calling it 3/4 cord or 2.25 ricks. If power is out for a while, It may get a for sale sign. $50-all you can carry   lol!  



MMaul-Video is shaky due to too a few too many adult beverages the nite before. Sorry. I bet I sweat out a half gallon doing that little bit of cutting.  Should have eaten dinner I guess!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember that nasty one in March 1990 that wreaked havoc all over the state. Large chunk of the midwest with no power for 3 days,at night it was an eerie sound,you could hear whole trees snapping & breaking off in the distance.And if you were close enough to see,massive showers of sparks when they hit the transformers/power lines & caught on fire.Reported to work as usual next morning at jobsite downtown,new parking ramp next to 44 story office tower.No power there,so what few of us showed up,turned around & sat home for 2 more days.Only good thing I remember (if you could call it that) was in the next few weeks you could get enough wood to last 3-4 yrs easily.  I've cut plenty of times in ice storms,years ago when I was younger & was almost out of wood & had no choice.Never again will I put myself in that position if I can avoid it.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd be in if I lived closer. I will get some gas, oil ,and chains sharpened incase my neighbors need some help.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> I'd be in if I lived closer. I will get some gas, oil ,and chains sharpened incase my neighbors need some help.




I think thats what its going to come down to. Stay close to home atleast for the first couple days. Winds are very sharp here right now.


----------



## mydogspot (Jan 31, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> I remember that nasty one in March 1990 that wreaked havoc all over the state. Large chunk of the midwest with no power for 3 days,at night it was an eerie sound,you could hear whole trees snapping & breaking off in the distance.



Spent that storm at my sister and BIL's feeding their Lopi for a week. That was when I learned about how firewood warms you twice!
The trees snapping and breaking off were in my front and back yards, unfortunately, not in the distance. I'm a leetle bit nervous about this storm.


----------



## lukem (Jan 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> woodsmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Latest forecast is 1"+ of ice.  That's bad news.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What part of Indiana are you in?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 31, 2011)

mydogspot said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lost 1 big limb from the huge American Elm in front yard,just folded over.Few smaller ones on walnut & mulberry trees in backyard,they were spared any major damage.Can't believe those 2 big nasty Ailanthus trees & 1 smaller one didnt come down in a heap.I brought them down in March 2000,glad to be rid of them.That old Elm was 2/3rds dead by 2006,in June I brought it down along with a much smaller  somewhat healthy upright one out next to the street. Kept me in wood for almost 3 winters,even though it wasnt as good as the  dead oak & hickory I am normally cutting.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

Latest Update!

Winter Storm Warning for Madison, IN
from 7 pm EST, Mon., Jan. 31, 2011 until 7 pm EST, Wed., Feb. 2, 2011

Radar MapWhat's This?
Updated 31 Jan 2011 2:50 pm Local TimeEnlarge Map | Weather in MotionÂ®

Get WeatherReady
â€¢Prepare for Winter Storms
â€¢Tips for Snow & Ice Removal
â€¢Driving in Snow & Ice
â€¢Get Live Traffic Reports
â€¢Wintry Precipitation Explained
Issued by The National Weather Service
Indianapolis, IN 
1:38 pm EST, Mon., Jan. 31, 2011

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM EST WEDNESDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN INDIANAPOLIS HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW... SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM EST WEDNESDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. 

* MAIN IMPACT: ROADS WILL LIKELY BECOME IMPASSABLE DUE TO HEAVY SNOW OR ICING... BLOWING SNOW WILL REDUCE VISIBILITY... TRAVEL WILL BECOME VERY HAZARDOUS OR POTENTIALLY IMPOSSIBLE. ICE ACCUMULATIONS MAY RESULT IN WIDESPREAD... LONG DURATION POWER OUTAGES. 

* ACCUMULATIONS: SNOW ACCUMULATION IN EXCESS OF 12 TO 16 INCHES IS POSSIBLE IN NORTHWEST CENTRAL INDIANA. ICE ACCUMULATIONS IN EXCESS OF ONE INCH ARE POSSIBLE ALONG AND NEAR THE INTERSTATE 70 CORRIDOR. 

* TIMING: PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN MONDAY EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. 

* OTHER IMPACTS: WIND GUSTS OF 35 TO 40 MPH ON TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY IN COMBINATION WITH HEAVY ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL LIKELY RESULT IN DOWNED TREES AND POWER LINES. 

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW... SLEET... AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE. 

&& 

More Information
... POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC WINTER STORM TO IMPACT CENTRAL INDIANA... 

.A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE WESTERN UNITED STATES WILL PUSH ACROSS CENTRAL INDIANA STARTING TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY. A VARIETY OF WINTER WEATHER IS EXPECTED WITH THIS SYSTEM. 

AS THE SYSTEM APPROACHES... COLD AIR WILL BE IN PLACE AT THE SURFACE... HOWEVER VERY WARM AND MOIST AIR WILL BE PULLED INTO THE SYSTEM ON SOUTHERLY WINDS... RESULTING IN WARM AIR ALOFT. THIS WILL RESULT IN FREEZING RAIN OR SLEET ACROSS MUCH OF CENTRAL INDIANA THIS EVENING INTO TUESDAY NIGHT. AS THE LOW PASSES TO OUR EAST EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING... ALL OF THE PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW. 

AT THIS TIME... NORTH AND NORTHWEST CENTRAL INDIANA... INCLUDING THE CITIES OF KOKOMO AND LAFAYETTE LOOK TO REMAIN COLD ENOUGH THAT A SIGNIFICANT PORTION OF THE PRECIPITATION MAY FALL IN THE FORM OF SNOW. HOWEVER SNOWFALL MAY BE HEAVY AND SNOWFALL AMOUNTS IN EXCESS OF 12 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE BY WEDNESDAY EVENING. 

FARTHER SOUTH... INCLUDING THE CITIES OF TERRE HAUTE... INDIANAPOLIS... BLOOMINGTON... NEW CASTLE AND MUNCIE... WARM AIR IS EXPECTED TO BE PRESENT AND PRECIPITATION MAY FALL AS SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN. SIGNIFICANT ICE ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE... WITH ICE ACCUMULATION OF ONE INCH OR MORE. FURTHERMORE... STRONG WINDS GUSTING UP TO 35 MPH ARE EXPECTED FROM LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. THIS COMBINATION WILL RESULT IN WIDESPREAD DOWNED TREES AND POWER LINES. 

A LARGE AREA OF CENTRAL INDIANA MAY RECEIVE LARGE ICE ACCUMULATIONS AND STRONG WINDS BY WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. THIS WILL RESULT IN WIDESPREAD TREES DOWN AND WIDESPREAD POWER OUTAGES. LONG DURATION POWER OUTAGES WILL BE POSSIBLE FOR MANY PEOPLE IN CENTRAL INDIANA. 

UNCERTAINTY STILL EXISTS WITH THE PRECISE TRACK OF THIS SYSTEM. ADJUSTMENTS IN THE TRACK IN LATER FORECASTS MAY HAVE SIGNIFICANT IMPACTS ON AREAS THAT MAY RECEIVE FREEZING RAIN OR SNOW. STAY ALERT TO THE LATEST FORECASTS FOR THE LATEST INFORMATION ON THIS POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC WINTER STORM.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2011)

Ouch!  >:-( 

Zap


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Ouch! >:-(
> 
> Zap



Yea anyone wanting a test on there stove's or anything else Here it is!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok zap its raining and spitting ice just started...Here we go!


----------



## MJ151 (Jan 31, 2011)

You all be careful out there and I hope none suffer too much damage.


----------



## Mmaul (Jan 31, 2011)

saw is cleaned up refueled and sharp chain just waiting. Started here about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> saw is cleaned up refueled and sharp chain just waiting. Started here about 30 minutes ago.



All rain here now and sticking to everything. Oh and blow out air filter. May need the little extra hp.


----------



## Deere10 (Jan 31, 2011)

They are calling for snow here maybe changing to some sleet. Not starting here till Wed some time.


----------



## Mmaul (Jan 31, 2011)

nothing but sleet so far. And yes the air filter is clean. Just threw down a layer of salt.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> nothing but sleet so far. And yes the air filter is clean. Just threw down a layer of salt.



Salts down but bet its not going to help much! lol sheets of ice here already.


----------



## JeffT (Jan 31, 2011)

Prepped the tools sunday after cutting all last week.Bring it on. :vampire:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

JeffT said:
			
		

> Prepped the tools sunday after cutting all last week.Bring it on. :vampire:



Dayton Ohio, give it another hour and your in it too!


----------



## wendell (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck to you all. We are just getting snow here. I guess it pays to live north sometimes.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> Good luck to you all. We are just getting snow here. I guess it pays to live north sometimes.



You sure would think it would be all snow its 22 degrees out so everything this rain touchs turns to ice. This could  turn very ugly....


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2011)

Warmer air aloft and there isn't enough time for the moisture to turn to snow before it hits the ground. It is at times like this I especially like heating with wood!


----------



## JeffT (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck Jay.Brought a weeks worth in to save time going to the stacks,mite get a little hairy.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 1, 2011)

Forecast changed a little here,sleet/ice stopped earlier.Roads are getting bad already,lots of cancellations,travel not recommended overnight unless absolutely necessary with 2-3 inches snow tonight.Blizzard warning from noon Tuesday to noon Wednesday,40-50 MPH gusts most of tommorow with heaviest snow tommorow night 7-10 inches total  by late Wednesday,up to 16 in isolated spots.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

JeffT said:
			
		

> Good luck Jay.Brought a weeks worth in to save time going to the stacks,mite get a little hairy.



Thanks This is going to be wild! 20 gallons of gen-set fuel and 2 1/2 gallons of mix 3 gallons of veggie oil....  Oh and a cord of hardwood dry!


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Forecast changed a little here,sleet/ice stopped earlier.Roads are getting bad already,lots of cancellations,travel not recommended overnight unless absolutely necessary with 2-3 inches snow tonight.Blizzard warning from noon Tuesday to noon Wednesday,40-50 MPH gusts most of tommorow with heaviest snow tommorow night 7-10 inches total  by late Wednesday,up to 16 in isolated spots.



We are the same other than the first part is rain. Heavy power lines and breaking tree's for sure.


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 1, 2011)

Low 70's sun shining and the palm trees blowing in the breeze here in Michigan! :lol: 

Gary


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like all snow up here, Wednesday it's suppose to get bad out. They are calling for 13,5 of wet heavy snow so maybe a day off and one last run back in the woods for some dead standing plus a topped off Cherry.


The saws will come in Tuesday night for a cleaning and some fresh metal then maybe a day in the woods.


Zap 

Stay safe


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Looks like all snow up here, Wednesday it's suppose to get bad out. They are calling for 13,5 of wet heavy snow so maybe a day off and one last run back in the woods for some dead standing plus a topped off Cherry.
> 
> 
> The saws will come in Tuesday night for a cleaning and some fresh metal then maybe a day in the woods.
> ...


Pouring rain here how and of course freezing to everything...


----------



## JeffT (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like it's going north of us.Were going to take a hit but Jay your in the cross hairs.


----------



## lukem (Feb 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in southern Parke county, a little N of Terre Haute.  It's pouring rain and getting pretty icy.  I just walked the Lab and we have a couple tenths already and the "storm" isn't even here yet.  Neighbors white pines are sagging hard.  Couple small branches down.  It is going to be bad...like this could send us back to the stone age for a week.  Cord of wood inside, saw is sharp, quad fueled up, fridge and pantry full, and beer on hand.  I'm concerned, but not worried...


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 1, 2011)

Down here on the Island, they are callin' for a mixed-bag - 

Snow to sleet to freezing rain to rain to freezing rain to sleet to snow (from Tuesday morning to Wednesday evening)

Blower fueled                                   - Check
Obstructions in Drive cleared (again)  - Check
Down spouts cleared                         - Check
Saws ready                                      - Check 
 Extra chains for above                      - Check
Fuel for the above items                     - Check
Fuel in genny                                    - Check (50 gal Diesel OUCH!)
Fuel for In(out) Law Apartment           - Check ( 3/4 cord Cherry)

Ready for recall to work -* FAIL* (I don't wanna go AGAIN! - Tues/Weds = my Sat & Suns!) 4th week in a row -  don't I get a break?!?!?!


*W A R N I N I N G  -*

We have a NON COMPLIANCE issue


----------



## JeffT (Feb 1, 2011)

PJF1313 said:
			
		

> Down here on the Island, they are callin' for a mixed-bag -
> 
> Snow to sleet to freezing rain to rain to freezing rain to sleet to snow (from Tuesday morning to Wednesday evening)
> 
> ...


On a lighter note,did you catch any stripers last year.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another Indiana boy with a 361...lol Same here just rolled in a few min,s ago with the last stop beer! Going to be one we will take about for awhile. Trees are going to be snaping everywhere...


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry, JeffT, 

  Last year (and so far this year) we are down 3 equipment mechanics - So 6 - 12+ hr shifts where the norm from April to October.  I can't remember the last time I drowned a worm!  Good thing that I can keep some time on the books, but a lot of good that does me when Mother Nature is on that time of the month from Dec. on


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bring it on. Wood stacked right by the door, rack full by the stove. Plenty of gas for the generators (I can spit on the power plant from my house, so we shouldn't be without for too long!), plenty of food and beer, saw is always ready to go, and Truck is loaded with "survival gear"

I'm only worried about being without internet and/or cell phone.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got back from ice melt application 1.  Not even putting a dent in it. Going to be ultra crappy for a few days.
Truck is tarped, beer cold, fire hot, and still on the grid here.  Time to get sharpening.


----------



## lukem (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm wondering when I'm going to lose power.  Like the rodeo saying...it's not if...it's when and how bad.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> Just got back from ice melt application 1.  Not even putting a dent in it. Going to be ultra crappy for a few days.
> Truck is tarped, beer cold, fire hot, and still on the grid here.  Time to get sharpening.



Salts not working here either. Furnace blazing saw sharp and beers cold......Oh and its not Sunday Wooot Woooot!


----------



## JeffT (Feb 1, 2011)

started spitting rain here,25*and pizza in the oven.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 1, 2011)

1 inch of ice/sleet so far.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> 1 inch of ice/sleet so far.



Same here....Jeff look out your on a stright line from us and only an hour away! Pizza and beer?


----------



## JeffT (Feb 1, 2011)

Jay,you still on line?We accumulated maybe 1/4'' of ice overnight.30 miles n/w of here there's 1/2'' to 3/4''.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

JeffT said:
			
		

> Jay,you still on line?We accumulated maybe 1/4'' of ice overnight.30 miles n/w of here there's 1/2'' to 3/4''.



I have not went out yet but the tree's from the window(lol) look like there encase in ice.


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

I got lucky here, just had sleet and snow didnt stick to power lines but when you walk on the ice snow mix I dont make an impression.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

[quote author="MMaul" date="1296582059"]I got lucky here, just had sleet and snow didnt stick to power lines but when you walk on the ice snow mix I dont make an impression



Round two coming up.....


----------



## lukem (Feb 1, 2011)

We got about .25 or so of ice.  Trees are sagging hard already.  Supposed to get another .5 today and .25 tonight.  Then the wind.

I lost power from about 10P - 2A.  I think that's just a small taste of what we're going to get.


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

Here calling for snow to start around 2 p.m. and continue to Thurs at 9 am.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like its going to be no reason not to be a couple years ahead on wood. Weaterman calling it a 12-z run lol


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

Being I am working on getting 2 years ahead I should sell off next years at a premium right now, and just replace it.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> Being I am working on getting 2 years ahead I should sell off next years at a premium right now, and just replace it.




YES With what where cutting now thats a no-brainer!  (Locus and hedge) Pretty awesome when you can over look that monster ash!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 1, 2011)

ah dang... I stayed home from  work today for nothing. Got up at 4, saw 1/4" of ice and just went back to bed. But I knew I wasted a day off when my wife called me a feline and said she was going to work (school). When the schools down here don't cancel it means the roads are really good yet.

Oh well... it won't hurt to stay home and rest and get some stuff done. maybe I'll dig the lanterns out to jinx the storm from dumping ice on us.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> ah dang... I stayed home from  work today for nothing. Got up at 4, saw 1/4" of ice and just went back to bed. But I knew I wasted a day off when my wife called me a feline and said she was going to work (school). When the schools down here don't cancel it means the roads are really good yet.
> 
> Oh well... it won't hurt to stay home and rest and get some stuff done. maybe I'll dig the lanterns out to jinx the storm from dumping ice on us.




Our schools are all closed trees are very heavy...Just a matter of time now! Another 3/4 inch of ice coming with 35-40 mph winds with some gusting up to 60mph. This will shut everything down unless they have an awesome gen-set! I have one but it darn sure not Awesome.

Oh and the truck been running for 45min;s and still cant see out the windshield...........


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 1, 2011)

I was going to stay home as well. After listening to the forecast last night, it sounded like armegeddon. Got up this morning, no snow whatsoever and a just a little ice. Getting sick and tired of the "boy that cried wolf" weather channel. I'm sure it helps their ratings though and advertising. Liars.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I was going to stay home as well. After listening to the forecast last night, it sounded like armegeddon. Got up this morning, no snow whatsoever and a just a little ice. Getting sick and tired of the "boy that cried wolf" weather channel. I'm sure it helps their ratings though and advertising. Liars.




Northeastren ohio should be calling for 10-16inchs before its over. HEAVY WINDS BITTER COLD TO FOLLOW IT UP!


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not quite North eastern Ohio........ About an hour south of cleveland. We are forecasted to get next to nothing.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Feb 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Oh and the truck been running for 45min;s and still cant see out the windshield...........



We just stick our head out the window in such situations . . .but then, we been rednecks in Upstate NY since b4 bein redneck was cool ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

I might stay home on Wednesday and go back in to save a topped off tree from the storm.  :vampire: 

Zap


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Feb 1, 2011)

:grrr: So far all white here . . .no pink and no green.

You go back in Wednesday Zap, you better have the winch and a long cable to get back out!!


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

Iâ€™m not quite North eastern Ohioâ€¦..... About an hour south of cleveland. We are forecasted to get next to nothing
Where in Ohio? I'm from Akron.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 1, 2011)

The booming metropolis of Wooster......Howdy neighbor.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 1, 2011)

17 degrees with -1 windchill now.About 2" snow overnight,the heavier stuff starting again tonight,5 to 9 inches by Wednesday morning.Not as bad as they originally thought,the worst is south & southeast of here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

It won't be the first time the winch has saved my butt. Unless we get 8-10 inches of snow tonight I'll be back in early with pictures to follow, one topped off cherry and some dead standing.


Zap


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> The booming metropolis of Wooster......Howdy neighbor.



Yes, everytime I drive to my parents house I pass Wooster. I have family that live in Orrville. I am actually from the large city of Barberton.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 1, 2011)

Ah yes, the "Magic City".


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes nothing says sports powerhouse like a white rabbit pulling itself out of a hat.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jay, I'm worried about you. You posted earlier that you have 20 gallons of fuel. That's like a tank full in the 880. what will you do for the genset and the other saws?

LoL. I think we are missing out on the ice and just gonna get some snow (something like 16-23 inches when it's all done)

i'll believe it when I see it all on the ground.


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 1, 2011)

Forecast is about the same here as for Danno. I'm skeptical we'll see the 20+" as well. Even that amount would be dodging the bullet compared to an inch of ice with that kind of wind!  I'll gladly shovel 2' of the white stuff if it means no ice.
Checked the nearshore Marine Forecast for just for kicks. Don't think I'll venture out on L. Michigan tonight= 
"NORTHEAST GALES TO 45 KT INCREASING TO STORM FORCE WINDS TO 50 KT. FREEZING SPRAY. SNOW. WAVES BUILDING TO 14 TO 18 FT."
The waves & spray are a potential problem for Chicago especially, since that side of the lake rarely gets the big winter surf. Wouldn't want to see Lakeshore Drive in 2" per hour snow, 55mph wind & heavy freezing spray.  :gulp:


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Jay, I'm worried about you. You posted earlier that you have 20 gallons of fuel. That's like a tank full in the 880. what will you do for the genset and the other saws?
> 
> LoL. I think we are missing out on the ice and just gonna get some snow (something like 16-23 inches when it's all done)
> 
> i'll believe it when I see it all on the ground.



I just use a hatch on my truck the ice on the hood and windshield was 5-6 inchs thick...Dont try this a t home..lol The 880 is full so I have a chance. Drove around town and the stage is set for some very major damage. Round 2 starts at 1pm.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're crazy. let the truck warm up and it'll get a thin sheet of melted ice right on the windshield, but under the ice. when we've had heavy ice and i did that i was able to just about push the entire chunk off of the windshield all at once

i'm picturing you standing on the cab of your truck with a maul trying to bust the ice off.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right the truck was running for 1-1/2 hours that ice wasnt going anywhere.....


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

Smokin do you have any cardboard you can put over your windshield.



Zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

Just starting snowing up this way, Wednesday is the day we're suppose to get whacked with snow.


Zap


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That little S-10 can't make enough heat to melt it! lol. Waste of gas anyway. +1 on chunk of cardboard under the windsheild wipers. Catch them mid sweep so it won't blow away... Otherwise next round you'll need the sledge & wedges!


----------



## lukem (Feb 1, 2011)

Took a ride on the quad a little bit ago...a lot of trees sagging into the road.  Neighbors have some small branches down.  Top broke out of a large willow tree.  Round 2 begins now.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Took a ride on the quad a little bit ago...a lot of trees sagging into the road.  Neighbors have some small branches down.  Top broke out of a large willow tree.  Round 2 begins now.



Same here!


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 1, 2011)

no ice here, just white-out conditions.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

Power outage map for Indiana.

http://www.duke-energy.com/indiana/outages/current.asp#outagemap


Zap


----------



## lukem (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link Zap.  I'll use the droid to check and see whats going on when we fall of the grid later tonight.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Zap.  I'll use the droid to check and see whats going on when we fall of the grid later tonight.



lol +1 gen-set already fired and let it warm up! Its drizzling here now on top of all the ice we already got.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I have to fire our generator up tonight just in case that wet heavy snow brings down some trees on the power lines. This is the link to our area for power outages.


http://www1.nationalgridus.com/niagaramohawk/stormcenter/


Zap


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

Power just went out here for 10min's .....


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

Smokin, it looks lie the next 6 hours your getting hit hard with ice.



Zap


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Smokin, it looks lie the next 6 hours your getting hit hard with ice.
> 
> 
> 
> Zap



Yep and the winds are over 25.. Going to be 35-40 mph thursday! Lights are flickering alot now....No way will we have power much longer. Just got a bunch of hickory milling scraps in and getting ready....All power from the Gen-set will be running the wood furnace and should be able to run lab top and tv.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 1, 2011)

40MPH NW gusts since mid morning & getting worse,can barely see 50 ft in front of you.I was out for about an hour,thats enough for me today unless someone calls needing picked up or taken somewhere.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> 40MPH NW gusts since mid morning & getting worse,can barely see 50 ft in front of you.I was out for about an hour,thats enough for me today unless someone calls needing picked up or taken somewhere.



Thats where where headed but completly cover in ice and another 1-1/2 of ice tonight. Power lines will never hold up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Will they hold this?


Zap


----------



## willworkforwood (Feb 1, 2011)

We had an ice-outage for 6 days in '08.  They're forecasting wind to follow the ice out there.  You guys will be outside just like I was back then.  There's going to be danger all around.  Even though you experienced guys already know this, here's just another reminder - please stay extra alert.


----------



## lukem (Feb 1, 2011)

Wind is picking up here too.  Sleet coming down hard.  Still on the grid.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol NO!


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Wind is picking up here too.  Sleet coming down hard.  Still on the grid.



Me too I heard the Natual Gaurd calling for anyone with chainsaw's! Think they would dump here? lol

Just put my sign back up for saw sharpening.....


----------



## lukem (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought the 361 in and put it in the basement where it's warm so I can count on it starting.  Just mixed a gallon...already sharp.

I'm just glad none of the tree in my yard can hit my house...or are too small to do any damage other than cosmetic.  I'll just have to help the neighbors clean up and/or cut my way to the main road.

When I was grabbing the saw from the shop I heard all sorts of interesting groaning/creaking/cracking sounds coming from the trees.  

HOLD ON TIGHT BOYS!!  GONNA BE A BIGGUN!


----------



## JeffT (Feb 1, 2011)

Starting to rain here 25* and freezing when it touches.Were right on the edge of the ice-rain line.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

JeffT said:
			
		

> Starting to rain here 25* and freezing when it touches.Were right on the edge of the ice-rain line.



17 here a winter mix.


----------



## HardWoodW (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in Muncie- Not looking good out there- sitting here waiting for limbs to start falling.  Thanks to my stupid A$$ neighbors that wouldn't let the power line co trim the trees last summer I'm sure I'll be without power soon


----------



## bucketboy (Feb 1, 2011)

In january 1998 as part of the hydro (power) crew we were dispacted to help our neirbouring counties. there was temperatures around 30 - 33 for a 36 hour period and we had up to 2 inches of ice built up on the hydro lines. there were farmers with tractors pulling the downed lines out of the ice. we couldn t  hardly walk everything was so ice crusted. it took us 22 days of 16 hour days to get the last customer on. The ice had brought down trees and limbs everywhere. the actual wood cleanup took months. I hope you folks in the south don t ever experience that sort of an outage. Folks with woodstoves opened their homes to the ones without. Although we were well cared for by the locals of that county it was a pile of work. Be careful in your travels and remember the wood will be there after the storm as well!


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

HardWoodW said:
			
		

> I'm in Muncie- Not looking good out there- sitting here waiting for limbs to start falling.  Thanks to my stupid A$$ neighbors that wouldn't let the power line co trim the trees last summer I'm sure I'll be without power soon


muncie what part?


----------



## FireAnt (Feb 1, 2011)

Waiting for the ice to start here. Empty pick up bed and saws are gassed and sharp!


----------



## HardWoodW (Feb 1, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> HardWoodW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gatewood


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

were practically neighbors. I live on the other side of the hospital just to the south of bsu.


----------



## HardWoodW (Feb 1, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> were practically neighbors. I live on the other side of the hospital just to the south of bsu.



hey that's great- well probably after this we'll all have more wood than we know what to do with but if something goes down in my yard or hood I'll send you a pm if you want some.  I'll be out saturday cutting if this thing is as bad as they're saying.


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

you need a hand let me know. If interested I know were we can get alot if you need some more. Going out a week from this sun, probably 15 cords. Let me if interested. Less then 20 min. From us.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 1, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> you need a hand let me know. If interested I know were we can get alot if you need some more. Going out a week from this sun, probably 15 cords. Let me if interested. Less then 20 min. From us.



Locust and hedge.......................


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 1, 2011)

yep locust and hedge all you can haul.


----------



## HardWoodW (Feb 1, 2011)

good deal-we'll see what happens with this thing


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Holy chit....app 2 was a nitemare.  2 inches plus....all ice. Had to break out the tractors. Needed downpressure. 
Bought another ton of ice melt....1st ones gone.got the last available 1 in county. 3 hrs sleeping,and I'llbe back out. Burnt 25 gal. Gas an 18 diesel.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2011)

[quote author="Bocefus78" date="1296623371"]Holy chit....app 2 was a nitemare. 2 inches plus....all ice. Had to break out the tractors. Needed downpressure. 
Bought another ton of ice melt....1st ones gone.got the last available 1 in county. 3 hrs sleeping,and I'llbe back out. Burnt 25 gal. Gas an 18 diesel.[/quote

SAME Here still got electric though!


----------



## Stump_Branch (Feb 2, 2011)

all the hedge and locust i want....does anyone know how many cords airlines allow? i bet you some charge you extra for each one thats over 128cu.ft. 

i could see the security check. sir your not allowed to carry that on. 
Why? I really dont want to check it, everytime i do your guys beat it and break it up into kindling.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2011)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> all the hedge and locust i want....does anyone know how many cords airlines allow? i bet you some charge you extra for each one thats over 128cu.ft.
> 
> i could see the security check. sir your not allowed to carry that on.
> Why? I really dont want to check it, everytime i do your guys beat it and break it up into kindling.



Hedge and locust its worth it! lol


----------



## Stump_Branch (Feb 2, 2011)

i will have to start planning my explinations on why i have splits taped to my body...


----------



## woodmeister (Feb 2, 2011)

being in the trade for 27+ years if you get over 1/4 " things go south real quick double it and it gets caostropic real quick.


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2011)

No posts from the Indiana boys in almost 4 hours. Looks like the ice finally got them!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Still on the grid here. Roads are treacherous. And that's putting it lightly.


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Hedge and locust its worth it! lol



Dang, I might need to make the trip to give that hedge a try. Would definitely have to find a trailer to make it worth the trip, though.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2011)

wind speed 33-51


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Feb 2, 2011)

Hang in there guys! Looks Like low 30 this w/e :coolsmile: 

And I think Zap said it's only cold the first half of February. And it's the shortest month.


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 2, 2011)

Roads horrible this morning, the roads that were plowed are ice the roads that arent plowed are better atleast you have some traction on the hard snow.


----------



## bucketboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Here in ontario , the storm is at it peak now , winds at 40 + and the blowing snow causing whiteouts. The makings of the overtime shifts ....stay inside and stay safe


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Hang in there guys! Looks Like low 30 this w/e :coolsmile:
> 
> And I think Zap said it's only cold the first half of February. And it's the shortest month.



 :coolgrin:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Feb 2, 2011)

I prolly shouldn't tell ya this now . . . we've dodged every ('cept that crazy lake effect 16" early on) 'major storm' this season. Last night they had us in heavy snow, switched it to serious icing, now. . . it disappeard off to the East.

26 days to mud season!!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 2, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> I prolly shouldn't tell ya this now . . . we've dodged every ('cept that crazy lake effect 16" early on) 'major storm' this season. Last night they had us in heavy snow, switched it to serious icing, now. . . it disappeard off to the East.
> 
> 26 days to mud season!!



I can only imagine the other pics and clips you have on your pc


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2011)

Mudd Season I will Take it! ;-)


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2011)

78 in here.....Finally


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 3, 2011)

This fall I got a Montgomery Ward Snowblower and a dresser with a Mirror for my little girl. Total Spent = $90. It's a really nice dresser, so I'll say it cost me $89. That Dollar I spent on this Snowblower is the best $1 I've ever spent in my entire life.

Found this stuff on the interweb ( http://home.gwi.net/~spectrum/snowfeatures.html#geardrive ) about Gilson machines, apparently same thing as mine.







> These intermediate 2 stage machines were introduced in the early 1970s and ran through the decade. They were introduced as 18 inch 4 horsepower and latter were grown to 24 inch machines with 5 horsepower engines. They were single speed machines with forward and reverse. The friction drive transmission was protected by U.S. patents 3,813,954 & 3,720,112. To keep the units compact in size and to make them economical the engineers developed a design that did not require the traditional "fire wall" behind the impeller. Instead they integrated the impeller and lower blower pulley and a labyrinth seal to the chassis. This effectively kept the snow out of the traction transmission area. You can learn more about this by viewing U.S. patent #3,774,322.



I'd still be digging out with a shovel.


----------



## JeffT (Feb 3, 2011)

Just had internet service restored.Still haven't seen news for two days just hope every one stayed warm.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 3, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 78 in here.....Finally



Heard that...came home from work today and had to turn the stove down.


----------

